# Whatsit by Ankit 4



## Ankit (Mar 5, 2012)

Whatsit?? :banghead:


----------



## Ankit (Mar 6, 2012)

Any guesses??


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 6, 2012)

Ham


----------



## Ankit (Mar 6, 2012)

No although it is edible


----------



## Ankit (Mar 6, 2012)

Wider view


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 6, 2012)

walnut?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2012)

An albino alien.


----------



## Aloicious (Mar 6, 2012)

oh, yeah, now I see it. it's an alien for sure...


----------



## bullitt411 (Mar 6, 2012)

Peanut?


----------



## baturn (Mar 7, 2012)

Ice cream. But I don't know what flavor.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 7, 2012)

bullitt411 said:


> Peanut?


I think you got it


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 7, 2012)

The left temple of a Ferengi.


----------



## KyraLamb (Mar 7, 2012)

Fish Flesh... ew


----------



## Ankit (Mar 7, 2012)

bullitt411 said:


> Peanut?



Correct


----------

